# Mole and Thomas: living pictures formed by thousands of US soldiers



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturepicturegalleries/5940073/Mole-and-Thomas-living-pictures-formed-by-thousands-of-US-soldiers.html


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2014)

Now that is beautiful!


----------

